# Generic Host Process Error upon Bootup



## KIMBB (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi. Thank you in advance for your help. I have a Small Business Server 2003 that is a domain controller, Exchange Server and Blackberry Administration server. I get 2 generic host process errors upon bootup (info below). I have tried disabling the Blackberry Administration Server services and still get the error.

In the past when we reboot the Server service was stopping. It might be inconsistent as it did not happen during the last boot. I have tried running SFC /SCANNOW and also scanned for viruses. It appears that something on the system level is corrupt. Everything appears to be stable for days at a time but every now and then the Server service and Workstation service stop. I believe the root of these problems have to do with the generic host process errors. These occur right when the server boots up and before the login.

Your help is appreciated!

Windows Services did not start automatically as set:
Removable Storage
Volume Shadow Copy

ERROR #1:
Generic Host Process for Win32 Services
Generic Host Process for Win32 Services encountered a problem and needed to close.
Error signature
szAppName : svchost.exe szAppVer : 5.2.3790.3959 szModName : ntdll.dll
szModVer : 5.2.3790.4455 offset : 0002bc52

The error occured on 8/23/2011 at 9:04:15 PM. (Note: Logged into server after reboot at 9:35 PM)

The following files will be included in this error report:
C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER20ba.dir00\svchost.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER20ba.dir00\appcompat.txt

ERROR #2 - duplicate error with different time by about 30 seconds appears right afterwards.

In the event log:
Application Error
Event ID 1000 
Faulting application svchost.exe, version 5.2.3790.3959, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.2.3790.4455, fault address 0x0002bc52.

Server service appears slow to start:
Event ID 5007 MSExchangeSA - An error occured during the message tracking decode operation. 
Function:ScOpen. <<0xc0070842 - The Server service is not started.))

Application Error
Event ID 1090
Windows couldn't log the RSoP (Resultant Set of Policies) session status. An attempt to connect to WMI failed. No more RSoP logging will be done for this application of policy.

APPCOMPAT.TXT #1:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="SYSTEM INFO" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_SYSTEM">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="advapi32.dll" SIZE="619008" CHECKSUM="0xE8ACF7AB" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Advanced Windows 32 Base API" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555

(srv03_sp2_gdr.090718-1230)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="advapi32.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="advapi32.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x99BE1" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4555" LINK_DATE="07/18/2009 15:58:24" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/18/2009 15:58:24" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="gdi32.dll" SIZE="284672" CHECKSUM="0x58EA8641" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="GDI Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396 (srv03_sp2_gdr.081022-

1212)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="gdi32" INTERNAL_NAME="gdi32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0"

VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4AFCC" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4396" LINK_DATE="10/23/2008 11:43:54" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/23/2008 11:43:54" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="1038336" CHECKSUM="0x7EFD9E0D" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480

(srv03_sp2_gdr.090321-1244)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x101B44" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4480" LINK_DATE="03/21/2009 17:08:26" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/21/2009 17:08:26" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ntdll.dll" SIZE="774144" CHECKSUM="0x74ACB78F" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="NT Layer DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455 (srv03_sp2_gdr.090203-1205)"

ORIGINAL_FILENAME="ntdll.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="ntdll.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0"

VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xC2B9D" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" LINK_DATE="02/09/2009 11:02:56" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/09/2009 11:02:56" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ole32.dll" SIZE="1267712" CHECKSUM="0xBAD4ED2B" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft OLE for Windows" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750

(srv03_sp2_gdr.100723-0347)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="OLE32.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="OLE32.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x13CFD9" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4750" LINK_DATE="07/26/2010 10:01:18" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/26/2010 10:01:18" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="oleaut32.dll" SIZE="553984" CHECKSUM="0x7485B5CF" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202"

COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202" INTERNAL_NAME="OLEAUT32.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © Microsoft Corp. 1993-2001." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x96543" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4202" LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 07:49:29" UPTO_LINK_DATE="12/13/2007 07:49:29" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="shell32.dll" SIZE="8361984" CHECKSUM="0xF52C8AA6" BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.3790.4751" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.3790.4751" PRODUCT_VERSION="6.00.3790.4751"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Shell Common Dll" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="6.00.3790.4751

(srv03_sp2_gdr.100726-0339)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="SHELL32.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="SHELL32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x80310E" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.0.3790.4751"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.0.3790.4751" LINK_DATE="07/27/2010 06:25:37" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/27/2010 06:25:37" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="user32.dll" SIZE="583680" CHECKSUM="0x44D95093" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows USER API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033

(srv03_sp2_gdr.070228-0030)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="user32" INTERNAL_NAME="user32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0"

VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x91402" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4033" LINK_DATE="03/02/2007 06:38:46" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/02/2007 06:38:46" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wininet.dll" SIZE="914944" CHECKSUM="0x162B3CF4" BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.6001.18702" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.6001.18702"

PRODUCT_VERSION="8.00.6001.18702" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Internet Extensions for Win32" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Windows® Internet Explorer"

FILE_VERSION="8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="wininet.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="wininet.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All

rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xE468A" LINKER_VERSION="0x60000"

UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.6001.18702" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.6001.18702" LINK_DATE="03/08/2009 11:34:44" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/08/2009 11:34:44" VER_LANGUAGE="English

(United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="winsock.dll" SIZE="2864" CHECKSUM="0x73AE8088" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.10.0.103" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10.0.103" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Socket 16-Bit DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows(TM) Operating System" FILE_VERSION="3.10"

ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WINSOCK.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="WINSOCK" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © Microsoft Corp. 1981-1996" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x10001"

VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN16" S16BIT_DESCRIPTION="BSD Socket API for Windows" S16BIT_MODULE_NAME="WINSOCK" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.10.0.103"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.10.0.103" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="ntdll.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ntdll.dll" SIZE="774144" CHECKSUM="0x74ACB78F" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455"

FILE_DESCRIPTION="NT Layer DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455 (srv03_sp2_gdr.090203-1205)"

ORIGINAL_FILENAME="ntdll.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="ntdll.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0"

VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xC2B9D" LINKER_VERSION="0x50002" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455"

UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.2.3790.4455" LINK_DATE="02/09/2009 11:02:56" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/09/2009 11:02:56" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you noticed anything in particular in the system and application logs when the svchost process gives the error?

You could open a command prompt and type *tasklist /svc*

Save the output to a file. You will now know what is running in each instance of svchost.

When one of the svchost process crashes, you can look into Task Manager to see which one crashed by displaying the *PID* field, and comparing what is running to what is in the tasklist and output.

This could help you narrow down what is causing the crashes.

*Also look for a svchost process that is steadily increasing its memory allocation size *

Hope that helps.


----------

